# Big Pharma, Not Tobacco Companies, Wages War On Electronic Cigarettes



## Stroodlepuff (21/11/13)

Electronic cigarettes give smokers a nicotine fix without the stink, tar, fire or carbon monoxide of real cigarettes. They may be a cheap, healthy way to help smokers quit.
So, I'll give you three guesses which industry is behind the global push to clamp down on e-cigarettes.
If you assumed concerned doctors or “consumer-rights advocates” are the driving force for regulation in Europe and the U.S., then you haven’t been paying attention to way profit and politics interact.
If you said Big Tobacco, close, but no cigar. Philip Morris, R.J. Reynolds, and Lorrillard all jumped in the e-cig game in the past two years. They’re not opposing regulation (the big guys rarely do), but they’re pushing back on the most onerous rules.
Big Pharma is the real foe of e-cigs, and Big Government is their weapon of choice — on both sides of the pond.

Full article Here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (21/11/13)

Big losses for cancer treatment drugs, I guess...why don't they take on governments when they impose strict anti smoking laws?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (21/11/13)

It's sick man! I hate people leaching on other peoples suffering! I get so fckn angry! Fck them!!!!!
Sorry guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/11/13)

Interesting nonetheless. I never thought of that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (21/11/13)

The more I read things like this, the more I become a fan of the anarchy theory. You are governed simply by your own morals only. The government does not have a say over things like what substances are controlled, what drugs are illegal, how much to tax substance x or coltroll imports of substance y.

Now in an ideal world, this will be super, since you don't have a governing body who feeds of greed, and support a select few that aids them financially in return. Being governed by morals, regardless of which religion you belong to, can make for a very fair world. Unfortunately, good morals went out the door, and the world will go into pure chaos 1st before humans learn the true value of good morals. Humans are driven by greed. Greed in my opinion is the sickest of all human conditions, festering away dragging us deeper and deeper into a pit from where there is no escape, except for self destruction.

We should host an event. Lets Call it #OccupyBigPharm  Then maybe Another one called #OccupyGovernment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (21/11/13)

Share your sentiments, Crafty. Greed is the biggest problem of modern society.


----------

